# 225 BHP BAM



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Just wanted some reassurance, how reliable is the TT225 BAM, car has done 115k, what sot of mileage do these cars do before they have serious problems? I read that the BAM engine is the most reliable audi engine


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If serviced correctly, then many have gone much higher mileage, without proper servicing many have failed much earlier.
Service history very very important.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

160K and still pulls like a schoolboy. :wink:


----------



## Cheekos (May 19, 2012)

Well mine had full service history by audi when i purchased the car and loads of recipts, i have services every year since owning so hopefully plenty of life in her yet


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Same as any car , good regular maintenance on service parts will keep it as it should be ,cam belt kits / water pump etc , all engines are different because the way they are treated by the owner , and also how you use it , The BM 330D M sport i just sold had 133k with no issues what so ever , The S3 i have just bought with BAM engine , , there is lots to address , ie , Breather system parts i have just rerplaced as these are prone on these engines and had to do the same on my TT and my TT was very well looked after , so there are common issues with things that just pack up and down to design i guess , but parts on this S3 , there are things that shouldnt be like it IMO but as said , it's all down to how it's been looked after and we are all different . I think if you take pride in your vehicle it shows , from how it looks and performs , This S3 , i think was used and abused , not in a racer type of way as all parts are standard but more of a ( get in it and drive it ) kind of way and just a another car so was not appreciated for what it is . So again , down to the owner !!! I can only make this better now it's in better hands


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Cheekos said:


> I read that the BAM engine is the most reliable audi engine


Where on earth did you read that nonsense??
The engine can be reliable if you keep it well maintained (but you do have to spend some money to do so) but it's a long way from being one of Audi's most reliable. Anything they made without a turbo would be more reliable!

How do you gauge reliability? The engine itself is OK but loads of ancillaries are poor quality. There are many sensors that can fail and things like coil packs that were rubbish when they were first produced.
As a contrast, my second car was a Vauxhall cavalier that I sold on 166k miles that never needed anything for the engine. The only thing that ever needed replacing on that car other than normal service items was the clutch at 160k miles. My TT has needed A LOT of replacement parts, but half have been down to poor servicing I would estimate.


----------

